
Has ‘Diversity’ Lost Its Meaning? - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/01/magazine/has-diversity-lost-its-meaning.html?ref=technology
======
unimpressive
>It was a striking example not just of mansplaining but also of
whitesplaining.

Are these serious words we're using in the New York Times now?

